# franken bc



## Rootboy (17. April 2004)

hier der neue fred da kleinkanada weg ist.

dies soll die weiterführung für uns alle sein.

nur ganz lieb und nett


----------



## ea3040 (17. April 2004)

sehr schön. morgen gehen wir wieder biken also wer will kommt vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AcaPulco (18. April 2004)

ich muss da echt mal wieder hin! Habt ihr irgendwas neues und Bilder davon?


----------



## Der Agent (18. April 2004)

Ja herrlich, die Sonne lacht! Heut kömma wieder mal ein Race machen


----------



## ea3040 (18. April 2004)

da kleinkanada nicht mehr existiert können wir da auch nicht mehr fahren.

es lebe franken the little british columbia


ich kenne auch niemanden der das gebaut hat

und ihr bestimmt auch nicht. das sind die neuen regeln im neuen fred. 




aca komm halt mal wieder ich freu mich schon


----------

